# Tenkara fly fishing.......



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

..........ever heard of it or tried it?
http://www.tenkarausa.com/video.php
Sounds like it might be something to try.


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

To me, if it doesn't involve some long casting, it just doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Andrew Stoehr said:


> To me, if it doesn't involve some long casting, it just doesn't appeal to me.



I fish some streams where 20' is a long cast.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I fished had at least a hundred different brookie streams in WV ranging from 1 foot wide to 7ft and never had a problem with my 0-3wt rods. The way I see it is just an over priced gimmick/fad.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Flyfish Dog said:


> I fished had at least a hundred different brookie streams in WV ranging from 1 foot wide to 7ft and never had a problem with my 0-3wt rods. The way I see it is just an over priced gimmick/fad.


Considering it's been around long before the advent of such things as say...reels... I highly doubt it's a "fad".



Now, as far as runnin' out and buyin' a rod for this application? I'm with Andrew.



It is very cool though, and gives you insight into what it must have been like to fish efficiently a thousand years ago or so.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

It's another _style_ of flyfishing. The OG style, or.. the original.


I can appreciate it just like I can appreciate spey casting.


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

It's also very effeminate. Not that there's anything wrong with that, of course.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Exactly. I can't grunt while I double haul.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

But then again who the heck needs green tea?, Just a real man beer anyday!


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

fallen513 said:


> Exactly. I can't grunt while I double haul.



You should look at how the experts do it -


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

I can picture Seth in an all blue fishing suit...


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

classic........!


----------



## RonT (May 4, 2008)

I was hoping that she would tag a >5# something or other....then watch the show.
R


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

RonT said:


> I was hoping that she would tag a >5# something or other....then watch the show.
> R


Get to see Joan Wulff ski!


----------



## BlueDun (Feb 21, 2007)

I am too much of a gear junkie, including reels, to be interested in a tenkara rod. I am; however, interested in some of the styles of tenkara flies. For example, the action from hackle tied in the opposite direction than the way we normally tie it on wet flies makes more sense for attracting interest to the fly.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

A lot of times I find all I'm doing is casting and recasting the same section of line, exactly like Tenkara style. 

The problem is, when I catch a fish, if I don't have 100' of line it can rip off the reel the rod is a goner.


----------

